# Backing Up Android



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

IS there anyway to backup EVERYTHING on an Android phone to the SD card? I know my files are there, but I want my apps on there, and all settings, app settings, and game saves and such within apps
Recently had to swap phones, and basically had to start from scratch. What would be IDEAL would be to run the entire phone (Other than core stuff) from the SD card. That way I could just pop the SD card out of the old phone, put it in the new phone, and it's just like I'm on the old phone.
I still don't have all the apps I did on my old phone because I can't remember what they were lol
Lost all of my video game progress. Not a big deal, lol, but be nice if all that stuff was still there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stock or rooted? Titanium Backup is great, but requires rooted. Not sure if a stock app can do it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't do it stock. Root and download Titanium Backup. First things I recommend for any Android user: root, TiBackup, SetCPU. 

Edit: Android 2.3, 3 and 4 'remember' your apps from the Market and attempt to redownload when you sync.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Can't do it stock. Root and download Titanium Backup. First things I recommend for any Android user: root, TiBackup, SetCPU.
> 
> Edit: Android 2.3, 3 and 4 'remember' your apps from the Market and attempt to redownload when you sync.


Have to try that. I'm running Gingerbread, as was the damaged phone, and it didn't remember ANY of my apps. Like I said, still some I don't have because I can't remember what they were.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Stock or rooted? Titanium Backup is great, but requires rooted. Not sure if a stock app can do it.


It's stock. I rooted the old phone, but didn't really find too much extra to do with it rooted, so haven't bothered yet on this one.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You also had to have enabled the setting under Accounts for "Remember my Apps and Settings".


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember I used a program on my computer to root my phone really fast, but it doesn't look like I saved. it. Anybody know of any programs that a fairly idiot proof that will root your phone (If it matters, I have a Samsung Stratosphere)?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Check XDA for rooting. Most popular devices have "one button" rooting scripts.

I say root it just for Titanium Backup (for app & data backup) and Clockwork Mod Recovery. CWMR allows you do make a full and complete image of your phone (except for the SD storage partition) and save it to SD and/or on your computer. CMWR has been around for years. There is even a touch version now. You used to have to use the vol and pwr buttons.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

CWM Touch is amazing.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Google Play keeps track of all of the apps you have ever installed.
https://play.google.com/apps
Logon and go through the list. Click the install button on the ones you want to reinstall.

There are also apps that allow you to backup your contacts, bookmarks, etc. to the card.
Rooted ROMs allow for programs to be installed or moved to the memory cards. Probably not available on stock ROMs.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I remember I used a program on my computer to root my phone really fast, but it doesn't look like I saved. it. Anybody know of any programs that a fairly idiot proof that will root your phone (If it matters, I have a Samsung Stratosphere)?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1513576


----------

